# Sami : In the Sami language



## Cilquiestsuens

Hello,


How do you say: in Sami or in the Sami language in Sami.

Thanks in advance


----------



## L'irlandais

Bonjour Cilquiestsuens,

Est-ce qu'une question piège?  A priori, il y a *plusieurs langues *finno-ougriennes.  Source :  University of Tampere, Finland.

By the way, I like your signature line : _ I will do so most willingly, as he who is hers entirely._
Source of translation :  From Plato to Lancelot - a preface to Chrétien de Troyes by K. Sarah-Jane MURRAY (Page 218)


----------



## Cilquiestsuens

Non, pas de question piège... 

Oops I just watched that first film ever to be shot in Sami  (sic)  so I just wanted to know how you say *'In Sami*' in that language, but it seems that Sami is a generic term - thank you for removing this misconception of mine -, well I don't know exactly in what language was the film shot... (in Norway, must be then Western Sami???). Very nice film by the way and extremely nice sounding language...

Thanks a lot too for your appreciation of Chrétien de Troyes' lines, and for sharing such a nice and rhyming translation of those lines...


----------



## L'irlandais

Cilquiestsuens said:


> ...well I don't know exactly in what language was the film shot...


Hi there,
I must confess I've not seen "_Pathfinder_" (1987)  (*Ofelas* - original title)
Since Nils Gaup comes from Kautokeino, Norway, then it makes sense that it was shot in Northern Sami, the most widely spoken of these languages.





> Peut être tu cherche le mot *Davvisámegiella* (ou sámegiella) qui est la plus parlée des langues sâmes ;  clic sur le lien, pour plus de details.


In any case, this may give you a clue towards finding out the correct answer to your question.
Cheers!


----------



## jonquiliser

I believe it is *sámegillii*, but it of course depends on where you want to say it.



Cilquiestsuens said:


> it seems that Sami is a generic  term



Yes, there are several Saami languages.

(I don't speak Saami, I'm just guessing here based on what I have seen/read.)


----------



## Izhora

Hi there,

In the Saami dialect of Murmansk (Russia) "in Saami" is "сāмас" (_saamas_). For example, "to talk/speak in Saami" would be "сāррнэ сāмас" (_saarrne saamas_). You could say this almost anywhere on the Kola Peninsula but probably not in other Saami regions.


----------

